# Preorder the Canon EOS 90D, EOS M6 Mark II, RF 15-35mm f/2.8L IS & RF 24-70mm f/2.8L IS



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 28, 2019)

> You can now preorder all of the new Canon gear from our exclusive affiliate partner Adorama.
> 
> Canon EOS 90D Body $1199
> Canon EOS 90D w/18-55mm IS STM $1349
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Arod820 (Aug 28, 2019)

This is pretty bad @$$ for a camera at that introductory price, we can agree on that right? Canon is finally making affordable 4k cameras.


----------



## Tremotino (Aug 28, 2019)

2299$ for RF 15-35mm at introduction? I will definitely get one when first adopter price come down. 849$ is also a great price for a great camera. This intrigues me how the m5 II will perform, even though I am saving for the 5d mirrorless successor.


----------



## Joules (Aug 28, 2019)

Tremotino said:


> This intrigue me how the m5 II will perform, even though I am saving for the 5d
> mirrorless successor.


Seems like there will be no M5 II:






Canon officially announces the EOS 90D and EOS M6 Mark II


Both Cameras Feature a 32.5 Megapixel APS-C CMOS Sensor, High-Speed Continuous Shooting, Dual Pixel CMOS AF and Uncropped 4K UHD Video Recording Capability MELVILLE, N.Y., August 28, 2019 – It is often said that in life, having two options is generally considered a good thing. Today, Canon...




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## AlanF (Aug 28, 2019)

UK price for 90D is £1209.99, which is basically the US price plus VAT. The price would have been much lower without Brexit. Availability end of September.


----------



## siegsAR (Aug 28, 2019)

Joules said:


> Seems like there will be no M5 II:


No! You take that back!


----------



## Ale_F (Aug 28, 2019)

Kit comprises 18-135 IS STM or IS USM (nano)?
(or both depending on market)


----------



## TPatS (Aug 28, 2019)

Ale_F said:


> Kit comprises 18-135 IS STM or IS USM (nano)?
> (or both depending on market)


it will be the USM model


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Aug 28, 2019)

AlanF said:


> UK price for 90D is £1209.99, which is basically the US price plus VAT. The price would have been much lower without Brexit. Availability end of September.



Yes, thank you for the Brexit voters. Sure life will be so much better with increasing prices


----------



## AlanF (Aug 28, 2019)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Yes, thank you for the Brexit voters. Sure life will be so much better with increasing prices


If it's after October, supplies probably won't be delivered anyway.


----------



## Architect1776 (Aug 28, 2019)

Joules said:


> Seems like there will be no M5 II:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then I will look for a crop RF mount with IBIS. Will need to be compact though with lighter and smaller lenses.


----------



## AntlerstoPeaks (Aug 28, 2019)

Amazon has an estimated ship date of September 12th for the 90d. Not sure how accurate they usually are. 

I preordered as this will make for a big upgrade from my T3i which has been my backup camera for a few years.


----------



## RickWagoner (Aug 28, 2019)

The 90D has some serious features at this price range! I can not wait till the reviewers look seriously at the sensor!


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Aug 28, 2019)

In AUD, from canon.com.au

90D Body only = $2059.15
M6II + EF-M 15-45mm + bonus 22mm f2 = $1945.12

.15 and .12 cents look so cute. Every penny counts for Canon.

I wonder what price for body only M6II would be in AUD. Seems a little be too much anyway.


----------



## sfericean (Aug 28, 2019)

I keep hearing “no 24fps” from the YT talking heads but it clearly states in the spec sheet 24fps in 1080p ALL-I. Am I missing something or is everyone just referring to the lack of 24fps in 4K?


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 28, 2019)

sfericean said:


> I keep hearing “no 24fps” from the YT talking heads but it clearly states in the spec sheet 24fps in 1080p ALL-I. Am I missing something or is everyone just referring to the lack of 24fps in 4K?



That sheet also states it can do both MOV and MP4 and I haven't seen that scroll by in the menu walkthroughs. Nor a setting for ALL-I. Time will tell.


----------



## trounds (Aug 28, 2019)

Ordered!
Both 90D and M6 mk2.
Let the comparisons begin!!!


----------



## jvillain (Aug 28, 2019)

Arod820 said:


> This is pretty bad @$$ for a camera at that introductory price, we can agree on that right? Canon is finally making affordable 4k cameras.


It is a pretty good price and a pretty good camera. But it isn't a 4K camera and Canon should stop the deceptive marketing around that.


----------



## Architect1776 (Aug 28, 2019)

jvillain said:


> It is a pretty good price and a pretty good camera. But it isn't a 4K camera and Canon should stop the deceptive marketing around that.



It says 4K so why is it not 4K?


----------



## jvillain (Aug 28, 2019)

Architect1776 said:


> It says 4K so why is it not 4K?


It was reported earlier that it is 2K up converted to 4K just like the EOS R.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 28, 2019)

Architect1776 said:


> Then I will look for a crop RF mount with IBIS. Will need to be compact though with lighter and smaller lenses.


You can certainly look. You can also look for a rainbow-farting purple unicorn while you're out there searching for the APS-C EOS R with crop-specific RF mount lenses.


----------



## Stereodude (Aug 28, 2019)

sfericean said:


> I keep hearing “no 24fps” from the YT talking heads but it clearly states in the spec sheet 24fps in 1080p ALL-I. Am I missing something or is everyone just referring to the lack of 24fps in 4K?


Because it's not actually there. The spec sheet is wrong.


----------



## sfericean (Aug 28, 2019)

Stereodude said:


> Because it's not actually there. The spec sheet is wrong.


Man you think so? If that’s the case I’m legit cancelling my pre-order.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 28, 2019)

jvillain said:


> It was reported earlier that it is 2K up converted to 4K just like the EOS R.



Are you saying that the 4k in the R is upconverted 2k or are you saying that the 'reports' are similar, but false?


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 28, 2019)

jvillain said:


> It was reported earlier that it is 2K up converted to 4K just like the EOS R.


Could you provide a link to this report?


----------



## slclick (Aug 28, 2019)

Joules said:


> Seems like there will be no M5 II:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rubbish, just be patient...


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 28, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> You can certainly look. You can also look for a rainbow-farting purple unicorn while you're out there searching for the APS-C EOS R with crop-specific RF mount lenses.


Come on Neuro....

He is looking for am M camera with IBIS. That’s a very probable product in the near future, while rainbow farting purple unicorns are very unlikely..... now a rainbow farting WHITE and PURPLE unicorn is a whole different story


----------



## dpc (Aug 28, 2019)

I am interested in the M6 ll but it's quite expensive and the kits available here (Canada) aren't very appealing to me. I'd like to buy the camera without a lens but with the EF adapter. I'm indifferent with respect to the detachable EV since I find I use the LCD screen on my Fuji X-T10 almost exclusively, something that surprised me when I first bought it. In any event it appears that I can't buy the camera without a kit lens. I'll either wait around to see if other purchase options pop up or, if I get too impatient, I may get a Fuji X-T30 or X-T3.


----------



## Wy Li (Aug 28, 2019)

Interesting day! Sony also announces a couple of cameras too. At least this time around, it doesn't appear Canon looks too bad .. .even good on some specs.


----------



## Hector1970 (Aug 28, 2019)

Not too excited by these two cameras so far. The M6II is quite expensive and with a view finder is even more expensive.
Screen only wouldn't suit me. It doesn't feel like photography.
The 90D I'll be interested in it being tested for sport and if its really good.
The price is good and if you didn't have a 7DII, it would be a good option.
I'm looking for something that's a definite improvement on a 7DII.
Maybe this still could be it but I don't think so.
I guess a 1DX III will be up soon. Far more expensive but might be the peak of DSLR.
It might be the last 1 series DSLR.
It will be years before a mirrorless camera will match the battery life.
The pro mirrorless will also be interesting


----------



## sfericean (Aug 28, 2019)

Yeah so I just checked the website. They changed the spec sheet. Attached is what I originally saw. 

Now no more ALL-I and no more 24fps up there now on the Canon website. I cancelled my pre-order. No real sorrows in the long run. I still got the EOS R and now can focus on glass.


----------



## Architect1776 (Aug 28, 2019)

jvillain said:


> It was reported earlier that it is 2K up converted to 4K just like the EOS R.



Canon website does not say that.


----------



## Architect1776 (Aug 28, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> You can certainly look. You can also look for a rainbow-farting purple unicorn while you're out there searching for the APS-C EOS R with crop-specific RF mount lenses.



You sound like a sony troll jealous that you can not get a real camera and are stuck with the worst garbage on the planet.


----------



## LensFungus (Aug 28, 2019)

In other news:

Here in Germany the new APS-C camera Sony A6600 will cost 1600 Euros. The Sony A7 III costs 1950 Euros and due to the price difference I wouldn't even be thinking to get the A6600.


----------



## mjg79 (Aug 28, 2019)

AlanF said:


> UK price for 90D is £1209.99, which is basically the US price plus VAT. The price would have been much lower without Brexit. Availability end of September.



Alas, companies price gouging British customers was the norm even when nobody thought Brexit could happen. Indeed companies often do it even to Canadians a mile from the US border. If customers will stand for it don't expect any company to not charge what they can. Anything else is delusional.

As it happens in the long run Brexit will, depending on who the British elect, possibly result in lower prices for British consumers in these areas - almost all consumer electronics are made outside the EU and in future Britain will be able to potentially avoid the EU's protectionist tariffs.


----------



## mjg79 (Aug 28, 2019)

Joules said:


> Seems like there will be no M5 II:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What makes you say that? I have the M5 and it's wonderful, really achieves something approaching a SLR experience in terms of ergonomics in a really tiny package. Have there been rumors Canon is abandoning it?


----------



## AlanF (Aug 28, 2019)

mjg79 said:


> Alas, companies price gouging British customers was the norm even when nobody thought Brexit could happen. Indeed companies often do it even to Canadians a mile from the US border. If customers will stand for it don't expect any company to not charge what they can. Anything else is delusional.
> 
> As it happens in the long run Brexit will, depending on who the British elect, possibly result in lower prices for British consumers in these areas - almost all consumer electronics are made outside the EU and in future Britain will be able to potentially avoid the EU's protectionist tariffs.


Canon is NOT gouging British customers relative to the USA. They are charging us the same as US customers, and UK Customs and Excise are adding the appropriate taxes. Individual states in the US will add their taxes to the US quoted price.


----------



## Stereodude (Aug 28, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> Could you provide a link to this report?


I'm not saying it's 2K upscaled to 4K, but it's not full sensor readout oversampled 4K either. In the dpreview video preview they said the full frame 4K is lower quality than the crop 4K. They didn't elaborate though. There's also a warning in the menu system about potential overheating in the crop 4K mode with no warning about overheating in the full sensor 4K mode.





Look at 5:44 for the warning in the menu system.

All signs point to some sort of pixel binning or line skipping for the full sensor 4K. Otherwise the heat warning only for the 4K crop mode makes no sense.


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 28, 2019)

Architect1776 said:


> Canon website does not say that.



But… the INTERNET says so! And we all know that if it's on the internet, it must be true.


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 28, 2019)

Stereodude said:


> All signs point to some sort of pixel binning or line skipping for the full sensor 4K. Otherwise the heat warning only for the 4K crop mode makes no sense.



If the crop is about 1.2x, as the case may be, that makes perfect sense. With little crop you get 3:2 downsampling from 6K to 4K, and if for some reason you don't want that slight crop, there's still the full frame readout available.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 29, 2019)

Architect1776 said:


> You sound like a sony troll jealous that you can not get a real camera and are stuck with the worst garbage on the planet.


You sound like a canon fanboi having wet dreams about a camera you hope for that will probably never come. Go pump those compact smaller zoom lenses you want in and out for a while, maybe that’ll move things along for you.


----------



## Rixy (Aug 29, 2019)

Tremotino said:


> 2299$ for RF 15-35mm at introduction? I will definitely get one when first adopter price come down. 849$ is also a great price for a great camera. This intrigues me how the m5 II will perform, even though I am saving for the 5d mirrorless successor.


Reasonable price, it's ok. It is a fact that has the same (or better) quality as the sony GM 16-35mm


----------



## Rixy (Aug 29, 2019)

AlanF said:


> UK price for 90D is £1209.99, which is basically the US price plus VAT. The price would have been much lower without Brexit. Availability end of September.


No, Spain is part of the European Union and has the highest prices


----------



## addola (Aug 29, 2019)

Stereodude said:


> I'm not saying it's 2K upscaled to 4K, but it's not full sensor readout oversampled 4K either. In the dpreview video preview they said the full frame 4K is lower quality than the crop 4K.



The claim that the 90D has upscaled 4K is "somewhat" in Canon's own promotional video, where it says "4K UHD resolution through image processing". Some say that means "upscaled", "pixel binning" or "line skipping". Thing is, video always have post processing whether it's 4K or 1080p unless it's Canon's 1:1 readout (where we have that 4K crop)

There is a popular claim that the EOS R has upscaled 2K, and I think you can see it in "Max Yuriev" YouTube videos. But a video made by Potato Jet (Canon user) & Armando Ferreira (Sony user) where they tested the A7 III & EOS R with the exact same lens adapted to both cameras showed similar 4K video quality, with the EOS R beating A7III in 1080p


----------



## AlanF (Aug 29, 2019)

Rixy said:


> No, Spain is part of the European Union and has the highest prices


 By EU law, anyone in Spain can order it from a UK dealer at the UK price, import it without any further taxes and have the same EU-wide warranty. Or, indeed order it from any other EU country - see https://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/consumers/unfair-treatment/unfair-pricing/index_en.htm
where the EU states that manufacturers have to charge the same price in different EU counties 
“*Price discrimination is not allowed*
As an EU national, a trader cannot charge you more when you buy a product or service *just because of your nationality or country of residence*. Some price differences can be justified if they're based on objective criteria and not just on nationality. For example, differing postage costs may mean you pay more for delivery in one country than in another. However, traders may still set different net sale prices in different points of sale, such as shops and websites, or may target specific offers only to a specific territory within a Member State. Under EU rules, all these *offers must be accessible for consumers from other EU countries*.”


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 29, 2019)

AlanF said:


> By EU law, anyone in Spain can order it from a UK dealer at the UK price, import it without any further taxes and have the same EU-wide warranty. Or, indeed order it from any other EU country - see https://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/consumers/unfair-treatment/unfair-pricing/index_en.htm
> where the EU states that manufacturers have to charge the same price in different EU counties
> “*Price discrimination is not allowed*
> As an EU national, a trader cannot charge you more when you buy a product or service *just because of your nationality or country of residence*. Some price differences can be justified if they're based on objective criteria and not just on nationality. For example, differing postage costs may mean you pay more for delivery in one country than in another. However, traders may still set different net sale prices in different points of sale, such as shops and websites, or may target specific offers only to a specific territory within a Member State. Under EU rules, all these *offers must be accessible for consumers from other EU countries*.”



The caveat with that is that companies that sell items are not required to jump through hoops to ship the item outside their usual region. The example used is a washing machine that's €50 cheaper in Spain compared to Germany. If the usual shipping company doesn't operate outside of Spain, the store than is allowed to say "Come pick it up".

I don't expect issues with camera gear and big stores, but be aware that the law only covers the sale.


----------



## Scenes (Aug 29, 2019)

jvillain said:


> It was reported earlier that it is 2K up converted to 4K just like the EOS R.


Where was this reported? Is it an actual fact or just speculation ?


----------



## Hector1970 (Aug 29, 2019)

AlanF said:


> By EU law, anyone in Spain can order it from a UK dealer at the UK price, import it without any further taxes and have the same EU-wide warranty. Or, indeed order it from any other EU country - see https://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/consumers/unfair-treatment/unfair-pricing/index_en.htm
> where the EU states that manufacturers have to charge the same price in different EU counties
> “*Price discrimination is not allowed*
> As an EU national, a trader cannot charge you more when you buy a product or service *just because of your nationality or country of residence*. Some price differences can be justified if they're based on objective criteria and not just on nationality. For example, differing postage costs may mean you pay more for delivery in one country than in another. However, traders may still set different net sale prices in different points of sale, such as shops and websites, or may target specific offers only to a specific territory within a Member State. Under EU rules, all these *offers must be accessible for consumers from other EU countries*.”


I think you have to pay VAT differences if your countries rate is higher. But other than that you pay the price plus the additional postage costs


----------



## AlanF (Aug 29, 2019)

Hector1970 said:


> I think you have to pay VAT differences if your countries rate is higher. But other than that you pay the price plus the additional postage costs


VAT rates do vary. The minimum for such consumer items in the EU is 15%, and it can be as high as 24% in Greece. If a Greek buys in the UK when he is here and takes it home, he has no additional VAT to pay.

I remember well the bad old days when everyone price gouged the UK, especially the car manufacturers. People would go over to Belgium and buy right hand drive cars and drive them back as it was far cheaper.


----------



## Architect1776 (Aug 29, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> You sound like a canon fanboi having wet dreams about a camera you hope for that will probably never come. Go pump those compact smaller zoom lenses you want in and out for a while, maybe that’ll move things along for you.



You confirmed it.


----------



## Architect1776 (Aug 29, 2019)

Hector1970 said:


> Not too excited by these two cameras so far. The M6II is quite expensive and with a view finder is even more expensive.
> Screen only wouldn't suit me. It doesn't feel like photography.
> The 90D I'll be interested in it being tested for sport and if its really good.
> The price is good and if you didn't have a 7DII, it would be a good option.
> ...



A thought on battery life.
If a pro mirrorless can be made smaller and less complex due to lack of mirror box perhaps the camera could remain the same size as the current 1D series and that space have 2 or so extra batteries to provide the extended life needed for pro use until battery technology moves forward more or more energy efficient mirrorless are created.


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 29, 2019)

Scenes said:


> Where was this reported? Is it an actual fact or just speculation ?



In today's world of "alternative facts", "reported" means "someone said something on the internet so it must be true"


----------



## slclick (Aug 29, 2019)

The 90D already has a authorized dealer street price of 1099, that was fast.


----------



## Rixy (Aug 30, 2019)

AlanF said:


> By EU law, anyone in Spain can order it from a UK dealer at the UK price, import it without any further taxes and have the same EU-wide warranty. Or, indeed order it from any other EU country - see https://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/consumers/unfair-treatment/unfair-pricing/index_en.htm
> where the EU states that manufacturers have to charge the same price in different EU counties
> “*Price discrimination is not allowed*
> As an EU national, a trader cannot charge you more when you buy a product or service *just because of your nationality or country of residence*. Some price differences can be justified if they're based on objective criteria and not just on nationality. For example, differing postage costs may mean you pay more for delivery in one country than in another. However, traders may still set different net sale prices in different points of sale, such as shops and websites, or may target specific offers only to a specific territory within a Member State. Under EU rules, all these *offers must be accessible for consumers from other EU countries*.”


But the reality is different


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 30, 2019)

Checked with my local shop, 90D is available for preorder at price of 112995 INR(1599$ converts to 114372.47 INR) with availability of mid Sept. Generally Canon ships their xxD cameras with a memory card and 2 year warranty. Not sure of card but 2 year warranty is available right now.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 30, 2019)

slclick said:


> Rubbish, just be patient...


Interesting, are you keen to elaborate?


----------

